# Used Simplicity Broadmoor Value/price and Size



## rfeltre

My neighbor is selling his 2003 Simplicity Broadmoor tractor with 480 hours. It is good shape with no major issues. It has a 16hp B/s vangaurd engine and a 38" deck. He is asking a firm $650. I think it's a good deal. Any thoughts? 

I also think a 38' deck is sufficent of 3/4 of an acre. Any thoughts here would be appreciated here as well.

Thanks.


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome to the Tractor Forum rfeltre!

If the tractor is in good shape and has been maintained I agree with you that it is a pretty good price. I had a 38" deck on a Simplicity 12.5 LTH and it mowed smoother than any other mower I have ever owned. It left the "striped" look and was very easy to remove and maintain. 

Andy


----------



## rfeltre

Andy. Thanks for the welcome and for the opinion. What size lawn did you mow with the 38" deck? Also, how much do you overlap to get that striped look?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

i would be the one to ask that. I have a regent with the 38'' inch deck with rollers. You need to overlap the tire lines from the line you just cut by about one half. or you can overlap the previous line completely, but your stripe will not be perfect


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

i mow 3/4 acre


----------



## rfeltre

Thank you very much. 

Rick


----------

